# Construction Job Offer



## dan.w (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello People.
I am new to this forum so please excuse my ignorance. I
have a few questions I hope some of you may be able to help me with.
I have been offered a job by an american construction company as a civil project manager.
The job offer is US$10500 a month, US$49000 a year rent allowance, the utilities paid for + a car and all running costs paid for and 2 paid flights home a year.
I want to rent a 2 bedroom apartment in a nice area, would the US$49k cover it?
I have commitments of about AU$4k a month for a home loan back in oz, I would need to cover whilst in dubai.
Would the package still allow me to have a good lifestyle in dubai whilst paying my home loan back in oz and still saving some cash?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

XE.com is your friend.

Monthly Salary - 10,500.00 USD = 38,567.55 AED

Yearly Rent Allowance - 49,000.00 USD = 179,981.90 AED 

If all your utilities are paid for, PLUS a car with all running costs, and 2 flights home per year? 
Mate, you are LAUGHING. 

A nice 1 or 2br apartment in The Greens, or Jumeirah Beach Residence, or any of the nicer areas will be anything from 100k - 200k AED per year. If your allowance is 179kAED, you will be sweet.

Is it just you, or are you bringing a family, because that will change things.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You look covered to me on all areas.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If you don't have kids and school fees to worry about, you'll be fine. FYI, we send 15,000 AED a month home to cover mortgages etc and it works out about $4200. Which is sad as it used to be over $5000, but hey-ho.


----------



## Macrossian (May 19, 2008)

Hi Flossie, does sending money back to home on a monthly basis affect your non-resident tax status?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

No, it doesn't. Just make sure your house is either rented or available for rent while you are away.


----------

